# Can't Start my 1994 Nissan Altima



## undercoverbrutha (Jan 26, 2005)

My car was broken into two nights ago. They attempted to steal it, and luckily they failed. The battery was disconnected. When I reconnect the battery, my lights blink, and the horn goes honks on/off. 

Looking at the engin, the only think that looked different was in my fuse box on the left side, near my coolant. The driving lamp fuse..is gone. And the top half of my Fog lamp fuse is missing. I've only had this car two weeks, so I'm not as familiar with how the engine looked before. I don't even know how this fuse box looked before the break-in. 

It doesn't sound like the engine is turning at all( like when you have a semi-dead battery). Is there anything I should check, or should be looking for?

Oh yeah, the lights turn on inside, and the stereo does too. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Did you reset your security system? Also I think I would remove the stereo and charge the battery for the time being.

Troy


----------



## undercoverbrutha (Jan 26, 2005)

thats what it was. thanks. I bought this car, and didn't even know it had an alarm. So to reset it, all I had to do was unlock the doors. So after that, and a battery charge, all is fine.


----------

